
The dangerous gap between those who make software, and those who use it - jenhsun
http://www.elezea.com/2012/07/digitial-usability-divide/
======
damian2000
This sort of thing is hard to believe when you are a bit tech-minded yourself,
but its totally true. I was helping someone out the other day who wanted to
install Chrome (and remove IE6). He didn't understand the fundamental concept
that web applications (e.g. online banking) store data on their servers, and
not on his laptop. After installing Chrome, he thought he would need to
transfer all the 'apps' from inside IE6 over to Chrome. He'd used computers
for the past 20+ years, so wasn't a noob by any measure.

